# Chiagoland "Last Fling" Sat Nov 24th



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

We are closing in on our last opportunities to call a few friends, step into a Pub, and fire up a cigar in Illinois. Should we all try to get together one last time for a drink and a smoke before we all get to busy with the holiday season?

Somewhere between Cigar King And Belicoso's is The Fox & Hound in Bloomingdale. Conveniently located in the midst of the various suburban crews: Many Chicagoland MoBsters, The MNF crew, The St. Charles crew to name a few.

I think if we do this Thanksgiving weekend we can get out of our spouse's way while she holiday shops. The "shopping for wife" alibi could be used. This is right by Strattford Square Mall so you could actually shop before you head over. She'll be so giddy that you spent a day shopping for her, she won't even notice you smell like smoke.

So, Fox & Hound Bloomingdale it is...

Saturday November 24th Noon-?

1. Cochise
2.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

In like Flynn.

1. Cochise
2. mitro


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

excellent, any others

icehog3?
jayhawk?
M1903A1?
stashu?
others?

4 so far from CP and I'm trying to stir up CW but my spoon keeps getting stuck(that board's herf page is quiet)


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jayhawk will there as well. I have permission to speak for him. 

1. Cochise
2. mitro
3. jayhawk


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking like I can make this.

1. Cochise
2. mitro
3. jayhawk
4. Jbailey


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Looking like I can make this.


I don't think I'm allowed to herf without you anyway. :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Should I bring the Partagas down?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

mitro said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to herf without you anyway. :r


Maybe, plus I think I owe you some smokes. :tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Maybe, plus I think I owe you some smokes. :tu


Think again, amigo. You don't want things to escalate.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am looking good for this, but as past experiences can attest to, I never know for sure until my work and hockey schedules are finalized. Hope to make this one. :tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Should I bring the Partagas down?


 Sorry... I missed that post earlier. Bring it, but maybe we'll just PPP one of mine  I don't wanna waste all that goodness on myself.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

catfish said:


> Please add my name to the list.


NOW its a party!

:bl:ss:bl:al:bl:tu

1. Cochise
2. mitro
3. jayhawk
4. Jbailey
5. Hog (likely)
6. catfish


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Put me down for it too.

I had initially planned to go to CK for the Coach herf, but CK will always be there, while this opportunity will not.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope this Isn't a stupid question but this place is a bar, am I correct? Also did anybody P.M. Tchariya?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

catfish said:


> I hope this Isn't a stupid question but this place is a bar, am I correct? Also did anybody P.M. Tchariya?


Yes its a bar/restaurant. Even before I smoked cigars it was one of my favorite hangouts.

Website: http://www.tentcorp.com/


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Cochise
2. mitro
3. jayhawk
4. Jbailey
5. Hog (likely)
6. catfish
7. M1903A1


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

PM sent to Tchariya


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

count me in! I have a couple places in Naperville that allows cigar smoking. My local B&M Bull & Bear and several bars within the block allows cigar smoking.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1. Cochise
2. mitro
3. jayhawk
4. Jbailey
5. Hog (likely)
6. catfish
7. M1903A1
8. tchariya


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

catfish said:


> I hope this Isn't a stupid question but this place is a bar, am I correct? Also did anybody P.M. Tchariya?


Pub & Smokehouse and it would be great to smoke with you again


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

tchariya said:


> count me in! I have a couple places in Naperville that allows cigar smoking. My local B&M Bull & Bear and several bars within the block allows cigar smoking.


Good luck at those bars 1/1/07

JBailey
and Than are coming? Oh this is shaping up just fine.

4 are coming from CP so far and I'll head over to see how CW is doing...


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie down in Urbana that would love to join you guys for the herf, let me know if that's ok with you guys.

Thanks! :tu

Brian


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Oyin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie down in Urbana that would love to join you guys for the herf, let me know if that's ok with you guys.
> 
> ...


Please come.

All are welcome and all attendees at this point are BOTLs of the highest quality. You will be made welcome!

This is a multi-board herf so everyone will meet someone new. I'm trying to get a guy a guy on CP to go that lives by you. If you want I could try to connect you for a car pool. I car pooled my first road trip-herf and the drive was a blast! It went by just like that.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Please come.
> 
> All are welcome and all attendees at this point are BOTLs of the highest quality. You will be made welcome!


:tpd:

wait... "BOTLs of the highest quality???"...to quote Bugs Bunny "He don't know me very well, do he?":r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

"BOTLs of the highest quality"?

I'm out. :r


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

mitro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> wait... "BOTLs of the highest quality???"...to quote Bugs Bunny "He don't know me very well, do he?":r





Jbailey said:


> "BOTLs of the highest quality"?
> 
> I'm out. :r


Oh I deg to biffer....

We're up to over a dozen strong.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Never been to Fox & Hound in Bloomingdale but it looks easy to find.
Getting excited! Can't wait.:tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> Never been to Fox & Hound in Bloomingdale but it looks easy to find.
> Getting excited! Can't wait.:tu


Yeah... its right on Army Trail Rd (which is a main road).

Ron: I've never been to that one, but isn't it in the strip mall right next to the Best Buy?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

mitro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> wait... "BOTLs of the highest quality???"...to quote Bugs Bunny "He don't know me very well, do he?":r


<German>

You did NOT reed ze message corrrrrectly. It says you vill be *MADE* velcome!!!!!!!!

</German>


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

i'm excited for my first herf! haha.. ok now back to studying thermo..
:mn


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't wait this should be fun.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

mitro said:


> Yeah... its right on Army Trail Rd (which is a main road).
> 
> Ron: I've never been to that one, but isn't it in the strip mall right next to the Best Buy?


Yes it is.... and it's 8 days away and I am very excite. I will do da pee pee dance now:chk


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Oyin said:


> i'm excited for my first herf! haha.. ok now back to studying thermo..
> :mn


We ALWAYS like having new people! If you have any questions (directions or whatever) PM me. I also suggest not bringing much because I guarantee you're gonna leave with more smokes than you came with. (I'll make sure of that) :r


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I can't wait this should be fun.


Get a load of Captain Obvious here.

I keeeed, I keeeed.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What time do people see themselves staying until? I am still trying to work this out, but doubt I will be there by Noon if I can make it.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm planning on being there quite a while. I'd imagine I'll be having dinner there.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mitro said:


> I'm planning on being there quite a while. I'd imagine I'll be having dinner there.


That works, working hard on making it.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That works, working hard on making it.


It would be great to see you. The crowd will thin out by 4pm after the Bears/Bulls and we can all spread out and enjoy the venue. Dinner sounds great Mitro.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> What time do people see themselves staying until? I am still trying to work this out, but doubt I will be there by Noon if I can make it.


 Don't worry tom I'll be there for you.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

catfish said:


> Don't worry tom I'll be there for you.


Uhh... you know what we need? More dancing chicken!:chk

Working on my packing list for Saturday. Have a few things enroute that I'm not sure will make it by then, so I have to have backups.


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

i'll see your chicken..

and i raise you 4 chickens!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


booyah! Is anyone going to frys friday morning for their black friday sale??


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Oyin said:


> Is anyone going to frys friday morning for their black friday sale??


Fry's is a very dangerous place for me. It eats my wallet faster than cbid does. :r So yeah... I'm considering it.

No... not really


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

well if you decide to make it out there.. look for the asian guy smoking a stogie and freezing his ass off in the front of the line!!

Also, i was wondering what would be the best way to bring up some cigars to the herf.. I'm heading up to Chicago on thurs night and planning on getting in line for Fry's, so my smokes will likely be sitting in the car where it'll probably be below freezing.. will one night of cold affect the smokes very much? What other options do i have?

Thanks guys.

-Brian


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Oyin said:


> well if you decide to make it out there.. look for the asian guy smoking a stogie and freezing his ass off in the front of the line!!
> 
> Also, i was wondering what would be the best way to bring up some cigars to the herf.. I'm heading up to Chicago on thurs night and planning on getting in line for Fry's, so my smokes will likely be sitting in the car where it'll probably be below freezing.. will one night of cold affect the smokes very much? What other options do i have?
> 
> ...


put them in a cooler with a bag of hot rocks.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

There has been a development. I was only able to reserve space in the cigar room from noon-4pm, so we have options.

1. Smoke at F&H until 4pm, eat an early dinner in the dining room, then? 

2. Select an alternative location (Ballpark B&G in Roselle or suggestions in the western suburbs). 

3. Start out at F&H and then move on at 4pm to another location (I would be happy to shuttle up to six people).

What I need to know is, 
Are any of these options a herf-breaker for you?
Which sounds best to you?
Do you have any suggestions?

I will PM all that have shown interest with the concensus on Wednesday evening. But to make it perfectly clear, I WILL BE SMOKING MANY CIGARS IN A PUBLIC VENUE THIS SATURDAY AND I HOPE ALL OF YOU WILL BE THERE TO SHARE THE EXPERIENCE.

The list of attendees:

From CS,
mitro
jayhawk
Jbailey
catfish
M1903A1
tchariya
oyin
Hog?
icehog3?

From CP,
MartyMcfly
MillhizzilPB
Sack
kdotline
BitterRat?
Baron Porthos?
Mephiston?
Chitown_Huck?

From CW,
dschoemaker
Eastwood44mag?
keystone?

And Cochise


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Like I said in PM, I say just take our 4 hours at F&H and then play it by ear from there. As long as we have a place to start I think we are OK.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

The early vibe is starting out at F&H, then playing it by ear.

1 suggestion for Shoeless Joe's. There's no way I'm going to fight a DJ to visit with yous and the airport factor doesn't come into play.

Naperville venues were suggested but that's too far on the fringe for our participants.

Everyone is welcome to chime in though.


----------



## dschoemaker (Nov 7, 2007)

Cochise said:


> There has been a development. I was only able to reserve space in the cigar room from noon-4pm, so we have options.
> 
> 1. Smoke at F&H until 4pm, eat an early dinner in the dining room, then?
> 
> ...


None of these would be a herfbreaker, my mom coming in for a Tkiving dinner on Saturday could be, but have fingers crossed.

I would recommend MT Barrels in West Dundee if that is not too out of the way. Have the whole 3rd floor set up as cigar heaven with a nice walk in humidor. It is a brewpub with very good beer, but the food is a bit pricy.

Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ballpark in Roselle is always a good, relatively inexpensive option. :2


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

mitro said:


> Like I said in PM, I say just take our 4 hours at F&H and then play it by ear from there. As long as we have a place to start I think we are OK.


:tpd:


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

mitro said:


> Like I said in PM, I say just take our 4 hours at F&H and then play it by ear from there. As long as we have a place to start I think we are OK.


 :tpd:


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

O.K. Here's what we will do. We'll start out at Fox & Hound Bloomingdale and then play it by ear. I'll bring a list of local Pubs as well as copies of directions of a few of my picks. If any one wants to be shuttled PM me or I'll bring my little car. If you're coming later, PM me your cell phone so you can confirm our location.

Saturday November 24th Noon-4pm:

Fox & Hound Bloomingdale
370 W. Army Trail Rd.
630-295-9626

The list of attendees:

From CS,
mitro
jayhawk
Jbailey
catfish
M1903A1
tchariya
oyin
icehog3?

From CP,
MartyMcfly
MillhizzilPB
Sack+2
kdotline
Baron Porthos?
Mephiston?
Tank?

From CW,
dschoemaker
eastwood44mag?
keystone?

And Cochise+1?


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Oyin said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk


:tpd:

You sill planning on camping outside Fry's? Its gonna be a cold one, brother!

I still gotta figure out what I'm bringing to the herf. Sometimes I swear it would just be easier to load up the cooler in the back seat of the car. :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I hear ya Mike. I wish I had room for the cooler when I came down.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mitro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> You sill planning on camping outside Fry's? Its gonna be a cold one, brother!
> 
> I still gotta figure out what I'm bringing to the herf. Sometimes I swear it would just be easier to load up the cooler in the back seat of the car. :r


WTF! Fry's camp out? I'd make it a herf!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

tchariya said:


> WTF! Fry's camp out? I'd make it a herf!


A field herf? :ss :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking kinda grim. Started feeling a little under the weather after dinner. I think I got whatever my brother and niece had. Well I will see how I feel by Saturday. I don't want to miss this but I don't want to get worse.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Lotsa rest and vitamins tomorrow! Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

heading up to fry's now.. look for a asian guy freezing his a$$ off in line with (hopefully) a stogie in his hand! 

see you guys this sat, i'm super stoked for my first herf! :ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Still not looking good. Might have to pass on this one. I will be home around Christmas time maybe we could get one for group together before the smoking ban.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Still not looking good. Might have to pass on this one. I will be home around Christmas time maybe we could get one for group together before the smoking ban.


A cigar would be good for what ails ya.

Well, if it turns out you can't make it, I still appreciate your interest and I know we'll smoke again sometime soon.:ss


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, is anyone bringing cigars to this thing?:cb


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Cochise said:


> Hey, is anyone bringing cigars to this thing?:cb


I thought you were bringing the cigars.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Hey, is anyone bringing cigars to this thing?:cb


Cigars?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I"ll cover you guys... no need to bring anything. You do prefer the *grape* White Owls right?


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

mitro said:


> I"ll cover you guys... no need to bring anything. You do prefer the *grape* White Owls right?


It's funny you should say that, There has been a recent push of the flavored WO, SS, & B&M at the local gas stations and drug stores. WTF

Getting back to your question. Peach please.....


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Wish I could have made it, I had a bunch of smokes to give you mike.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome time with an awesome group of BOTLs!

Right now my brain is going faster than my fingers, so I'll keep it to a minimum:

Ron: Thanks for organizing this. You are a great brother and if theres smoke you know I'll be there! :tu

Brian (Oyin): THATS how you do it, my man! I'm so glad you came up and smacked us around with some sticks like you've been around for years. I cannot stress enough that you were absolutely awesome! :ss

Scott: Priceless, as always. You always make it fun and end up hitting me with great sticks! EDIT: I'm watching clips on Fuzzy Memories as I type this. Thanks for the heads up!

Don: You're a god. Its that simple. :r Thanks for the ESG!

Wish I coulda stayed til the end, but damn if I didn't have some fine smokes and have such a great time!



Jbailey said:


> Wish I could have made it, I had a bunch of smokes to give you mike.


Like hell you do! Smokem' when you feel better, brother. You know its hard to herf without you around, but I managed. :r We also decided that it wasn't really the "last fling". We're going to have a "really last fling" around Xmas. You better be there!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I will be there for that. Any pictures at all?


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I will be there for that. Any pictures at all?


Nope. Jay was sick as well so he didn't come with me and I completely forgot to bring a camera.

I forgot to post my smokes of the day...

RyJ something or other (approx. robusto size)
Partagas Culebra
Litto Gomez Diez Oriental (I'm going to need more of these)
Opus X #5
Anejo #46

...talk about a good 5 hours.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I brought a Partagas Culebra home with me intending to smoke it with my father and brother. Didn't get too, I will have to let it sit and wait for another time to smoke it.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I missed you JB, we had a great time...

A big thanks to the ten that attended.

Each one of you contribute to the brotherhood in your own special way and I'm glad to know and smoke with you all.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I got home from the herf a little while ago. Had a little smoke. Had a little drink. Had a little food. Had a lot of fun. I can only hope that this won't be the last one. Thanks guys.


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

I wanted to thank Ron and mitro and everyone else that showed up to the herf.. I had a GREAT time with you guys and popped more cherries that i thought i had in me.. :r:r

Thanks for making me feel welcomed and can't wait till the next one!


----------

